# Brute Force 650i shuts down after 5 sec.



## marklpenni (Jul 30, 2011)

My 2007 BF 650i recently had been bogging down severely with no power under any load or increase in fuel demand, including any medium revving in neutral. 
It was running normally other than that. So I took fuel tank out and cleaned it (there was a fair amount of debris), inspected the fuel pickup and fuel pump (both seem fine) and put it back together.
Now it starts just fine, but runs for 5 seconds and shuts down as if I turned the key off. Will crank but no fire. If I turn the key off then back on, it starts fine up and I can rev it right up with no sputtering (unlike before), but it still shuts down again in 5 seconds. Crank no fire. This is repeatable indefinitely, whether I let it idle or throttle it up to 2000 or so. In fact, if it dies while in a high idle, I can turn the key momentarily OFF then back ON while it's still spinning and it will regain ignition and keep running (for another 5 seconds) 
Seems like an ignition problem rather than fuel. Your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated ツ ツ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a new one on me, but I agree it sounds like a short somewhere in your ignition.


----------



## marklpenni (Jul 30, 2011)

I suppose there are any number of inputs to the ignition module that could tell it to shut down. Is there a downloadable service manual with wiring diagram out there? Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roll-over sensor is upside down I'll bet.


----------



## marklpenni (Jul 30, 2011)

Well NMKawierider, you hit the nail pretty much on the head! I had a loose connection at the rollover sensor. All is well now. Sincere thanks from MI to NM! ツ ツ


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool.


----------

